# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  سؤال:قصة نوح عليه السلام مع المرأة التي كانت تبكي!!

## جابر العتيق

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد:

أحبتي الكرام ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود الاستفسار عن قصة نوح -عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام- مع المرأة التي وجدها تبكي فسألها عن سبب البكاء,فأخبرته عن وفاة ابن لها,فسألها عن عمره فقالت ثلاثمائة سنة,فقال إن   أمة سوف تأتي تكون أعمارهم بين الستين والسبعين,فقالت لو كان ذلك عمري لجعلتها في سجدة واحدة.

هذا ملخص القصة,وأذكر -إن لم تخني الذاكرة- أني قرأتها,لكن أُنسيت أين,فسمعتها من أحد الدعاة ولم يذكر مصدرها,وبعد ذلك سألني قريب عن مدى صحتها,لأن البعض من الناس قام بتداولها في رسائل هواتفهم المحمولة...
لكن أعياني البحث عنها ولم أجد لها أثراً,واستعنت-بعد استعانتي بالقوي العزيز- بالبرامج الحاسوبية كالمكتبة الشاملة لكن دون جدوى!!

فهل من معين !!؟

----------


## جابر العتيق

فهل من معين؟؟؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قصة مختلقة
*رأى نوح عليه السلام امرأة تبكي، فسألها لماذا تبكين؟ قالت : توفي ابني وهو صغير, سألها نوح عليه السلام عن عمر ابنها، قالت : 300 سنة !! لاحظوا 300 سنة وهو صغير. قال لها نوح بقصد التخفيف عن حزنها: فماذا سوف تفعلين لو عشت في أمة أعمارهم لا تتجاوز الستين؟ طبعاً يقصد أمتنا، قالت: أو هنالك من يعيش للستين؟ قال: نعم. قالت : والله لو عشت معهم لجعلتها سجدة واحدة لله. ما رأيكم ! هل هذه القصة صحيحة.*



*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فهذه القصة تداولتها بعض المواقع والمنتديات ، وقد بحثنا عنها فيما تحت أيدينا من الكتب والأجزاء الحديثية وغيرها فلم نجدها ، فالظاهر أنها قصة مختلقة لا أصل لها .
والله أعلم.




*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=247927

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*قصة نوح عليه السلام مع المرأة التي توفي ولدها وعمره ثلاث مئة سنة**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماصحة هذه العبارة :

رأى نوح عليه السلام امرأة تبكي, فسألهالماذا تبكين؟قالت: توفي ابني وهو صغير,سألها نوح عليه السلام عن عمر ابنهاقالت : 300 سنة !!لاحظوا 300 سنة وهو صغير ,,قال لها نوح بقصد التخفيف عن حزنها : فماذاسوف تفعلين لو عشتي في أمةأعمارهم لا تتجاوز الستين ؟طبعاً يقصد أمتنا ,,قالت : أو هنالك من يعيش للستين؟قال نعمقالت : والله لو عشت معهم لجعلتها لله سجدةواحدةمارأيكم ,,,,,!!!

'ويوم يحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار يتعارفون بينهم'لا تكن طويل الأمل وسارع في التوبة إلى الله

أنشرها.. فانك لا تعلم متى وأين نموت..فتجدها لك إن شاء الله شفيعة يوم القيامة

الجواب : 



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

لا أدري عن صحتها . 
وليس في نشر مثل هذا محذور ، إذ هو مما يحتمله التحديث عن الأمم السابقة ، خاصة مع طول أعمارهم . 

والله تعالى أعلم .
 عبد الرحمن السحيم
*

----------

